# Can You Pull Out The VGA Cable From The Monitor?



## Scofem

*I just wonder, can I pull out the vga cable from my monitor "Nec - AccuSyncs LCD93V". I tried it few times but couldn't pull it. May it's sticked with the monitor or something.** This VGA cable has two ports 1) which connects to PC (with two screws) 2) which is like sticked to PC
I can't pull out second one.*

P.S: Probably it sounds a bit silly question but I really need to know this. Just please respond


----------



## WereBo

Allo Scofem :wave:

The 2 bolts on the VGA-plug need to be unscrewed first - They're usually moulded into the plug, so the can't physically fall out.

You might have a problem if the bolts have been tightened too much, the retaining nut(s) often undo with the bolt, meaning the whole lot just turns around, leaving the plug stuck in. Either an appropriate-sized spanner (wrench) or a pair of fine-nosed pliers used to grip the nut, while undoing the bolts will fix that.

If the nut(s) are loose, they can be tightened properly, one the plug is removed.

Hope this helps :grin:


----------



## sobeit

needle nose pliers or screwdrivers should be able to take it out


----------



## Scofem

WereBo said:


> Allo Scofem :wave:
> 
> The 2 bolts on the VGA-plug need to be unscrewed first - They're usually moulded into the plug, so the can't physically fall out.
> 
> You might have a problem if the bolts have been tightened too much, the retaining nut(s) often undo with the bolt, meaning the whole lot just turns around, leaving the plug stuck in. Either an appropriate-sized spanner (wrench) or a pair of fine-nosed pliers used to grip the nut, while undoing the bolts will fix that.
> 
> If the nut(s) are loose, they can be tightened properly, one the plug is removed.
> 
> Hope this helps :grin:


I haven't got problem with that which connects to PC (with two screws). I have got it with one which is like sticked to the monitor. Sorry that I wrote it wrongly


----------



## sobeit

Scofem said:


> I haven't got problem with that which connects to PC (with two screws). I have got it with one which is like sticked to the monitor. Sorry that I wrote it wrongly


unless it is embedded inside the monitor, the plug should look like the end thats plugged into the computer - on the outside. If it is embedded inside the monitor where you have to take it apart - dont unless you know what you are doing.


----------



## Wrench97

If the monitor does not have the same plug on both ends then it can't be removed, older monitors have non-removal cables, most newer monitors have double plug cables but not all of them do.


----------



## Scofem

ah ji** I tried to pull out so hardly and being glad that it didn't break down
*thanks all of you for your response I appreciate it a lot !*


----------

